# any one use honey for allergies??



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

i posted on the alternative health forum... now its your turn  
i have a 4 yr old daughter with food and airborne allergies.. have any of you used honey or honeycomb to treat allergies???
now we use avoidence diet and shots and i would like to try something else..
thanks for your help


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH swears that when he misses his tsp of raw honey a day he can tell with his allergies.
I can tell you that he used to get allergic conguctivitis (sp) every spring and fall but since I have been raising bees and giving him the honey he has not had it.


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

It's the reason we got bees. My entire family had horrible seasonal allergies, and now we don't. My grandmother swore by it her whole life.

Some places (like this one) help you find local honey by zipcode, so that you know you are getting the pollen that is local to you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, but it needs to be local honey from your area.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

thank you so much 
i have wanted to try it ... guess i just wanted a push...
well see how it goes ..i had thought to get into beekeeping my self but i'll just support a local keeper instead ...thanks


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

It needs to be RAW honey NO processing. And grown within A 50 mile radius of where you live.. Start with A small dose and build up as you go.. It works great..


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Our youngest son had terrible allergies and we started using honey. After he moved out he ended up with 2 upper respiratory infections in a matter of months. The second time he called me about it I asked him if he was eating his honey and he said no. I took him a jar of honey and he hasn't had any more trouble.


----------

